# Any feedback on a Ness EZ1000 Fogger?



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all, 

Yes, I know, I'm only about 4 months behind showing up to bug everyone lol, but I have been very busy, planning and building for this year...

Now, for the subject at hand...

I have an opportunity to pick up a Ness EZ1000 fogger for pretty much pennies on the dollar, but have never heard of these. It is used but is in perfect working order, I have been smoked out by it already!
Does anyone know anything about these as far as quality, repair parts availability, etc. I am assuming, and I know what that word REALLY means, that this is a 1000 watt fogger. That kinda covers everything that I know about it at this point, so I am open to feedback...Tell if its worth picking up, or leave it alone, etc cause I just don't have a clue about it...


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

The silence was overwhelming, and judging from the vast amount of replys, I left it alone and settled for a chauvet H1300, its new and at least its got some kind of warranty.


----------

